# Berry 12/19 slot buster



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

A friend and I hit up the berry on sat. We went to chicken. There were quite a few fisherman out. We were getting quite a few bites. Didn't matter what we had down. Night crawlers, wax worms.... Green, white or pink jigs... We were in about 18 feet of water. Lots of people around us were catching fish. Then around 10 it just shot off. We left around 11 with only one other bite. It was a fun morning.
Landed 4, lost that many more at the hole. Missed quite a few bites, and short hookups. I wish those berry cuts were a little more fierce.

Landed one slot buster, about a 5 pounder.


----------



## The Coach (Jan 23, 2009)

Very nice fish. Well done and thanks for the report.

The Coach


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You guys have the touch!! Are you going to do a Jackson trip this year?


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

That's a great fish. I know what you are saying about those cutts at the Berry. They know the drill of catch and release so they don't often put up much of a fight.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

That is a nice one there! If I put my time in up there hopefully I can pose with a beauty like that this year!


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

orvis1 said:


> That is a nice one there! If I put my time in up there *hopefully I can pose with a beauty like that this year*!


Orvis1.....I bet the fish are saying the same thing about you !!!!

Nice fish torowy !!!!!


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

.45 said:


> orvis1 said:
> 
> 
> > That is a nice one there! If I put my time in up there *hopefully I can pose with a beauty like that this year*!
> ...


Thanks for the chuckle .45 slow day at the office today..


----------



## rippnlips (Dec 25, 2007)

Sweet fish man. Never understood how the fish can just shut off like that. When i used to fish the berry all the time we used to look down the hole and mess with cuttthroats and when it would get dead its like they just dissapear to space.

My Uncle who used to fish for Lakers told me when the fishing gets slow like that he takes a line with a big weight at the bottom and a string of pop gear in between and then proceeds to bounce it on the bottom just hard enought to make a cloud then he would lift the line up an down to get the pop gear blades fluttering like a school of minnows. 

Never tried it but he's got several fish over 20 lbs through the ice and pictures/mounts to prove it. 

Maybe when i get the guts to go back ice fishing I'll give it a whirl :lol: 

Bass fishing season cant get here fast enough!!


----------



## tyler11385 (Oct 2, 2008)

Nice Catch!


----------

